# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Haxhi Mehmet Dalani, heroi  çam që luftoi për pavarësinë e Greqisë

## EDLIN

Haxhi Mehmet Dalani, heroi  çam që luftoi për pavarësinë e Greqisë


Çikago, 7 shkurt 2012, NOA/Rasim Bebo/

Shkrimtari i madh grek Niko Kazanzaqi i kushton kёtij heroi librin voluminos “Ja vdekje ja liri”. Por autori si grek shtirё nga ortodoksizmi i ndryshon emrin nga Mehmet nё “Mihal” mbas vdekjes dhe i hiqet kombёsia shqiptare sipas enciklopedis greke tё vitit 1931 dhe kёshtu grekёt e quajnё si hero tё tyrёn: Haxhi (Mehmet) Mihal Dalani nga Konispoli.

Nga gjiri i popullit tё Çamёrisё kanё dalё, nё tё gjitha kohёt, burra trima, tё cilёt me veprat e tyre pёr lirinё e popullit e tё kombit tё vet janё shquar edhe nё luftrat pёr lirinё e popujve tё tjerё. Ata ndriçojnё si yje historinё e lavdishme tё popullit tonё, janё lisa me rrёnjё tё thella nё tokёn dhe nё zёmrёn e popullit, se lufta e tyre liridashse i ka pёrjetёsuar dhe koha i ka shёnjtёruar si edhe lisat e Dodonёs “Thesprote”, si i ka quajtur Eskili, “Orakullin e famshёm tё lashtёsisё. Qё, “...egziston mijёra vjet pёrpara se grekёt dhe hebrejtё tё vinin nё jetё” (Robert Temple). Dhe tё ngrinin orakullin e tyre tё Delfit ne shekullin e VII p.e.s.

Udhёheqёsi i revolucionit grek Dhimitёr Ipsilanti u drejtohej figurave mё tё spikatura tё Çamёrisё: “Shumё tё nderuar kurajozё kryetarё: Dalani, Çapari dhe Pronjo dhe gjithё çamёve. Ju pёrshёndes! Unё dhe atdheu ju falenderojmё. Dhe tani duke u bashkuar me ne pёr liri. Konsideroheni si vёllezёrit tanё”. (J. Filimennos, Dokimion istoriku peritis Elenikis epanastseos 1858).

Njё nga yjet qё do tё shkёlqejё nё historinё e Çamёrisё, ёshtё Haxhi Mehmet Dalani. Ky burrё i shquar dhe udhёheqёs popullor, lindi nё 1775 nё qytetin e lashtё tё Konispolit. Ishte njё personalitet i shquar krahas Marko Boçarit dhe Ali Pasha Tepelenёs. Historiani Hotova shkruan: “Balli i tij me brazda tё thella, i gjallё nё pamje e i fortё nga kujtesa dhe i mpreftё nga mendja me dije dhe pёrvojё tё pasur me karakter tё fortё dhe arsyetim tё thellё”. Haxhiu ra duke luftuar nё 18 maj 1828 nё krye tё 800 luftёtarёve shqiptarё, qё udhёhiqte nё luftё nё ndihmё tё popullit grek pёr çlirimin e ishullit tё Kretёs nga pushtuesit osmanё. Haxhi Mehmet Daliani vlerёsohet si heroi i Kretёs, edhe nё botimet e ndryshme shkencore tё karakterit historik dhe enciklopedik nё Greqi, me emrin e manipuluar nga Mehmet nё “Mihal”. Sipas dokumetave arkivor, tё personaliteteve tё huaj, siç janё Koloneli dhe dijetari anglez William Martin Lik (Leake), si dhe nga Pukёvili (Pouquevile), ish pёrfaqёsuesi i Napolon Bonapartit nё Janinё. Nё botimet e kёtyre pёrmёndet “Mehmet Dalani i Konispolit” si njё nga krerёt e Çamёrisё qё ishin kundёrvёnё pashallёkut tё Janinёs dhe sipasojё Çamёria kishte mbetur e pavarur. Mё 1803, shkruan William Lik, Mehmet Dalani i Konispolit dhe Islam Pronjua i Paramithisё, me 1500 veta marshuan drejt maleve tё Sulit dhe ndihmuan suljotёt tё dilnin nga rrethimi i Pashait tё Janinёs. Dhe mё tej shkuajnё: Dalani i Konispolit bashkё me krerёt e tjerё fomuan Lidhjen e Çamёrisё dhe ndihmuan suljotёt tё kthehen nga Korfuzi nё Çamёri duke u dhёnё 45 qese flori pёr tё blerё armё dhe municione. Kёshtu u ndez lufta kundёr Vezirit tё Janinёs, Ali Pashai, i cili kishte ndёrmarrё shumё herё sulme pёr tё nёnshtruar Çamёrinё qё qёndronte e pavarur dhe e pa nёnshtruar.

Liku nё botimin e tij “Udhёtimi i parё nё Epir” shkruan: “Bija e Mehmet Dalianit nga Konispoli ishte martuar me Myftar Pashan (djalin e Ali Pashё Tepelenёs), dhe pastaj u shkurorёzua prej tij dhe sё fundi u martua me Selim Bej Kokёn e Delvinёs”, i cili ishte njё nga kundёrshtarёt e Ali Pashait. Prishja e krushqise erdhi pёr shkat tё kontraditave tё mёdha qё u krijuan nga veprimet e Aliut kundёr Sulit dhe siç thekson M. Lik pёr tё vёnё dorё mbi Konispolin, gjё qё do tё pёrfaqёsonte njё hap tё madh drejt objektit tё tij, pёr tё nёnshtruar gjith Çamёrinё.

http://i50.tinypic.com/mbr4w6.jpg

Kur filloi kryengritja “greke” me 1821, pjesёmarja e shqiptarёve nё atё kryengritje ishte shumё e madhe, si e ka pёrcaktuar Aristidh Kola nё 10 udhёheqёs tё revolucionit 9 ishin shqiptarё dhe 1 ishte grekё. Pukёvili, nё kёtё kohё shkruan nё vёllimin III, faqe 212 thotё: “Shqipёtarёt duket se janё tё destinuar tё mbulojnё Helladёn me njё popullsi superiore nё fuqi dhe gjallёri kundrejt grekёve tё cilёt po shuhen pak nga pak”.

Vullnetarё tё shumtё nga e gjithё Çamёria, lanё vatrat e tyre dhe u bashkuan me kryengritёsit. M. Lik thote: “Shqiptarёt kanё luftuar nё vise tё ndryshme dhe pёr herё janё dalluar tё parёt nё luftime”. Poeti freng Lamartini, nё veprёn e tij studimore “Historia e Turqisё” botuar nё vitin 1848, shkruan: “Nuk ka penё qё tё shprehё flijimet heroike tё shqptarёve nё luftёrat qё kanё bёrё mё shumё se askush tjetёr, pёr çlirimin e Greqisё”.

Ndёrsa Edith Durham shkruan: “Grekёt e fituan pavarёsinё e vitit 1829 me ndihmёn e shqiptarёve. Kurse studiuesi J. Irshmen thekson: “Vёllezёrit dhe miqtё shqiptarё dhanё ndihmesёn e tyre vendimtare pёr fitoren e luftёs çlirimtare greke”.

Haxhi Mehmet Daliani shkoi nё ndihmё tё kryengritjes “greke”, nё krye te 800 kaloresve nga qyteti dhe krahina e Konispolit, me kuaj tё fortё e tё shpejtё qe rriteshin nё fushёn e Vrinёs. Historiani rumun V. Papakosta shkruan: “kёto guerile luftarake janё ato qё zotёruan nё fushёn e luftёs shumicёn e tyre, me vigjilencё, me shpitin e flijimit dhe me prijёsat e tyre ... Madhёshtia e kёtij populli, gjakderdhja e tij ёshtё pёrvehtёsuar nga tё tjerёt”.

Haxhi Mehmet Dalani me luftёtarёt e tij dhe tё gjithё djemt e Çamёrisё morёn pjesё nё kёtё luftё pёr tё krijuar shtetin miks shqiptaro-grek, tё zhveshur nga çdo lloi interesi dhe ndikimi fetar. Nё vitin 1826, guvernatori i Libanit, Hamir Bekir, u ngrit kundёr Sulltanit dhe nё Liban filloi kryengritja kundёr pushtuesve osmanё. Hamir Bekir u bёri thirrje pёr ndihmё tё gjithё atyre qё luftonin kundёr Perandorisё Osmane. Ndёr tё parёt qё arriti deri nё Bejrut, ishte Haxhi Mehmet Daliani me 800 kaloresit e tij dhe me tre anije, tё cilёt luftuan me trimёri bashkё me forcat e Hamir Bekiri. Heroizmi i Haxhi Mehmet Dalanit u pёrjetёsua, nё librat qё u shkruan dhe nё folklorin e Libanit.

Nga Libani u kthye prapё nё Greqi me kaloresit e tij ku qёndroi nё mbrojtje tё revolucionit pёr fitoren e tё cilit kishte luftuar me heroizёm. U desh tё vazhdohej lufta se forcat pushtuese tё Sulltanit, qё mbanin ende nёn sundimin e tyre disa ishuj. Nё pranverёn evitit 1828, kur ishulli i Kretёs u ngrit nё kёmbё i tёri pёr liri. Kryeminstri i pare i shtetit tё pavarur grek Kapodistria, mes tё tjerash i bёn thirrje pёr ndihmё kapedanit tё dёgjuar bujshёm nga Konispoli Haxhi Mehmet Dalanit. (Kapodistria nga lagje cfakё e Gjirokastrёs dhe qё bir i Maries nga Golemi i Kurveleshit). Kapedani iu pёrgjigj: Av. Hajri Zejno shkruan: “Grumbulloj 800 djem çame tё krahinёs sё Konispolit nё lulen e trimёrisё, kalorёsa, shkoi nё ndihmё pa mёdyshje e pa frike nga lufta. Bashkё me forcat e ishullit bёheshin rreth 2000 veta kurse osmanёt numuronin nё 8000 forca. Para betejёs me turqit nё kёshtjellёn Frangokastello gjetёn strehim mbrojtje njё mori njerёzish nga Kreta si tё sёmurё, tё uritur, pleq, gra e fёmijё tё pafajshёm. Situata ishte shumё kritike. Para kёsaj gjёndje nё prani tё rrethit tё tij ushtarak Haxhi Mehmeti deklaroi: “Ne na duhet bukё, na duhen armё. E vetmja pasuri qё kemi ёshtё urrejtja shekullore kundёr robёrisё”. Ai u ngrit nё kёmbё. Nё kёtё kёshtjellё tё ndёrtuar qё nё kohёn e venecianёve beteja ishte shumё e ashpёr. Osmanёve pushtues iu kushtoi mbi 3000 tё vrarё e shumё tё plagosur. Ai qёndronte heroikisht deri nё momentin e fundit, gati i vetёm. I propozuan qё tё dorёzohej me kusht qё do t’ia falnin jetёn, por ai nuk pranoi. Nё njё çast tё fundit kur beteja e pabarabartё qe thёrmuar e coptuar drejt fundit, Kapedan Mehmeti i Konispolit u gjend i rrethuar sy mё sy nga 400 osmanё tё tёrbuar. Ata po ngushtoheshin ballё pёr ballё tij, Kapadani legjendar luftoi sa vritet”. “I presin kokёn (si para ca vitesh bashkёkombasit tё tij tё madh “Luanit tё Janinёs” –Ali Tepelenёs). Nё zakonin osman kokёn ia japin trofe Pashait. Por Lavdia i mbeti tё zotit, tё cilёn ia mban peng historia. Mes tymit e gjakut qe mbulonin nga do muret e kёshtjellёs shqiptarёt dёgjuan se mbeten pa komadantin e madh tё tyren, mohuan ftesёn pёr dorёzim e falje. Luftuan si tё hidhnin vallen e fundit Konispolate tё Osman Takes, (kushriri i Haxhi Dalanit) dhe u vranё tё gjithё me dritё lirie te sytё”. (Agim Shehu).

Po kujtojme dy ngjarje nga historia pa koment: Nё betejwn e Platesё tё vitit 479 p.e.s., ndёrmjet ushtrisё “greke” tё Poloponezit (arvanitase) tё komanduar nga Posania dhe tё forcave perse tё komanduara nga Mardoni, ky u vra, ushtria perse u arratis. Nё vitin 1355 nё betejёn e Aspropotamit (Akelo) ndёrmjet focave shqiptare tё komanduar nga Gjin Bua Shpata dhe forcave tё bizantin tё komanduara nga Nikofori II, ky i fundit gjeti vdekjen dhe sipas proverbit freng “Udhёheqёsi i vrarё beteja e pёrfunduar”.

Shkrimtaria greke Kleopatra Prifti, nga ishulli i Kretёs, nё dramёn kushtuar Haxhi Mehmet “Mihal” Dalanit thotё se shqiptarёt qё mbetёn pa komandantin e tyre, hodhёn poshtё kёrkesёn pajtuese tё Mustafa Pashёs dhe vazhduan luftёn heroikisht deri nё fund duke u vrarё tё gjithё si komandanti i tyre legjendarё. Nё librin e saj titulluar “Nё vendin e shqiponjave” shkrimtaria kretase thotё: “Gjithnjё kisha ndёrmёnd qё njё ditё tё shkoja nё vendin e Skёnderbeut. Si, pse dhe nga buronte kjo dёshirё”? Pyet dhe pёrgjigjet : “Nё Hajna tё Kretёs, nё qendёr tё qytetit, ёshtё njё rrugё qё mban emrin e Haxhi Mihal Dalanit. Emri Dalani mё bёnte gjithmonё kurioze. Njё ditё kur lexoja librin e historisё sё ishullin tonё, pashё emrin e Dalanit tё mё shfaqej nёpёr reshta dhe tё zmadhohej para meje i hipur nё kalin e tij tё bardhё. Ky hero trim qё e kemi si mik nё Fragokastello tё Kretёs, shqiptari qё dha jetёn pёr lirinё tonё”.

Nё qendёr tё Kretёs nё Greqi ёshtё ngritur prej shumё kohёsh njё bust i veçantё i njё luftёtari tё shquar nё tё cilёn ёshtё shkruar nё gjuhёn greke: “Strategu Haxhi Dalani nga Konispoli (Epiru) rёnё nё maj 1828”. “Ёshtё njё foto monumentale si ёshtё dhe lufta e tij qё e dёrgoi nё sakrificёn supreme bashkё me 800 shqiptarё tё tjerё me veshje karakteristike tё shqiptarit qё sot mund ta shohёsh nё njё variant edhe para parlamentit grek”. (N. Selmani). Fustanellёn shqiptare, ne grekёt e kemi greqizuar thonё grekёt pa pёrfillje.

Historiania Eleni Kocaqi shkruan: “Kryengritja e 1821 ishte njё kryengritje shqiptarёve tё krishterё dhe myslimanё pёr tё çliruar trojet nga Turqia. Kjo kryengritje u nxitё nga jashtё dhe nga Ali Tepelena, i cili planifikonte qё tё bashkonte trojet shqiptare nё njё shtet dhe nё tё tё fuste dhe Greqinё e kohёs qё banohej nё shumicё (mbi 70%) nga shqiptarёt. Pasi kryengritja e ndihmuar nga jashtё filloi qё tё fitonte, (“...nё saje tё dёrgimit nga Rusia tё 17000 priftёrinjё politikanё pёr tё forcuar ortodoksizmin nё veçanti nё Greqi pёr kundra Ali Tepelenёs dhe futi pёcarjen midis myslimanёve dhe tё krishterёve”. A. Kotini, “Çamёria Denoncon”, f. 94). Kisha quajti popullsinё ortodokse me emrin grek. Nxitёn krijimin e njё shteti artificial grek qё nё shumicё ishte shqiptar, tё cilёt me ose pa mёshirё dhe tё drejtuar nga kleri ortodokёs filluan tё zhdukin tё gjithё udhёheqёsit shqiptarё tё reolucionit shqiptar pёr krijimin e shtetit grek . (Mё 9 tetor 1831. Nё kohёn qё kryeministri Gjon Kapodistria dilte nga kisha u vra). Kёshtu vranё apo zhdukёn Kollokotronin , Andrucon , Karaiskain, Bubulinёn etj”. (“Roli PELLAZGO – ILIR”, f. 97-98).

Agim Shehu thotё: “Nё botime, dokumente e vlerёsime zyrtarё grekё, Kapedanit s’i del dukshёm prejardhja shqiptare (si shumё figurave tona tё tjera). Megjithatё, legjendari i pa harueshёm Haxhi Mehmet Dalani i Konispolit mbetet krenari shqiptarёsh ... Zyrtarёt grekё vinё nё Shqipёri e vёnё kurora dhe mbi njerezit e tyre qё, me uniformё e pa uniformё na kanё pushtuar e çkombtarizuar, dhe shteti ynё i lejon. Si ёshtё e mundur qё zyrtarёt e politikёt tanё vulёhumbur nuk kujtohen tё vёnё njё kurorё pёr bijtё e kombit tё vet aq tё mёdhenj e tё bujshёm, qё janё flijuar nё vazhdimёsi e pa i detyruar njeri pёr fqinjin!?

----------

